# Hidden Member



## Master of Blades (May 20, 2003)

Who is Jpein and how come I cant find him in a search for a member thing......It says he has started a GOOD number of topics but from memory cant actually remember seeing him around or anything! So who is he?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 20, 2003)

Unknown.

Possibly he/she was a member at one time, but after not being back for a while, their account was removed as inactive.  I know I've pruned a few hundred dead accounts over the last year.


----------



## Master of Blades (May 21, 2003)

Hold up.....he posted 135 topics but yet no one knows of him....:shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 21, 2003)

He can post 40,000 things.  If he stops visiting for a certain period of time, eventually his account is removed due to being inactive.  Also, if his email bounces repeatedly, and he ignores PMs about it, we lock, then later remove the account.

To keep your account here you must do the following:
1- Keep a current email address on file.  It is your responsibility to do that, and maintain your own info. Simply emailing it in isn't enough.  I get 300+ emails a day.  I help out folks where I can on things, but if you are going to participate in a forum you need to learn how it works a little bit.  We have FAQs, a support forum and folks willing to help.  There is no excuse.

2- Visit regularly.   At least once a month is nice., at least once every 6 months is required.  

3- Follow the rules. 


Like I said, I don't kniow the particulars here, but if he had an account, and its now gone, then it was deleted in all probability due to its being inactive or email bounces.

Its all common sence.:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (May 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *He can post 40,000 things.  If he stops visiting for a certain period of time, eventually his account is removed due to being inactive.  Also, if his email bounces repeatedly, and he ignores PMs about it, we lock, then later remove the account.
> 
> To keep your account here you must do the following:
> ...



Naw I dont care if hes gone or not.....I just wanted to know if anyone knew who he was or read any of his posts etc


----------

